# Jack Herer



## T-Bone (May 9, 2007)

a buddy of mine is heavily connected to many, many local growers and now has some unreal kill, Jack Herer, and has offerd me a chance to get a bag. now, to those who have had it, is it more of a couch lock kinda high or is it a up buzz, energetic?  with the nicer weather weather i'm looking more for a strain that will enhance the outdoors and nnot make me miss my couch. thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## tommyboy (May 11, 2007)

Jack Herer is one of my favorite strains.Smells peppery.Not a couch lock
strain at all.All sativa.Happy high but if it's good don't over do it.Test the waters first.


----------



## T-Bone (May 11, 2007)

i was porbably just gonna score an eigth and give it a try. thanks for hte info bro, i appreciate it.
~T-Bone


----------



## tommyboy (May 11, 2007)

Man when My care giver had that strain I was going through a half oz
a week.It was grown outside.All organic.Freaking great smoke.I've also had Hydro with ok results but the first was the best.I'm sure if jack himself
had tried it he would've shed a tear.A perfect strain for a bad day or inspiration.


----------



## T-Bone (May 13, 2007)

Can't wait till i get it and enjoy on the patio with the woman. i can almost picture the smile on your face as you wrote the last post..lol. i hope i have the same grin on my face when i open the bag. MJ is just an amazing organism that it isn't just one plant, but a whole mess of different strains that allows us to find the one that is suited to you needs, forget pills and meds, go organic and natural, buy bud!
~T-Bone


----------



## T-Bone (May 14, 2007)

Bro, i am so pissed, i went to go and grab a bag and it was all gone!! none left, i asked of course when it was gonna' come back around and he said he'd give me a shout when it did. this sucks!!
~T-Bone


----------



## tommyboy (May 16, 2007)

Sorry but I swooped in and nabbed it all.J/J.Too Bad.If your in Cali 
you might try clubs.Worth the trouble IMO.Tomorrow Silver Haze.


----------



## T-Bone (May 18, 2007)

that would be nice, but a 3K trip for some good ganj might me run a little loot, but thanks for the ideas.
~T-Bone


----------

